# Mid ‘50’s Shelby/AMF Tank



## blasterracing (Dec 26, 2021)

Deal Or No Deal:  A girls mid ‘50’s Shelby/AMF tank in original paint.
Paypal Friends and family
Personal check 
Money order
$15 Shipping


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2021)

That's in really nice shape!!!!


----------

